# The Aisle Seat



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

The Aisle Seat

Two Radical Arab Terrorists boarded a flight out of
London .

One took a window seat and the other sat next to him in the
middle seat... Just before takeoff, a U.S. Marine sat down
in the aisle seat. After takeoff, the Marine kicked his
shoes off, wiggled his toes and was settling in when the
Arab in the window seat said, 'I need to get up and get a
coke.'

Don't get up,' said the Marine, 'I'm in the aisle
seat, 'I'll get it for you.'

As soon as he left, one of the Arabs picked up the Marines
shoe and spat in it. When the Marine returned with the coke,
the other Arab said, 'That looks good, I'd really like one,
too.' Again, the Marine obligingly went to fetch it. While
he was gone the other Arab picked up the Marines other shoe
and spat in it. When the Marine returned, they all sat
back and enjoyed the flight.

As the plane was landing, the Marine slipped his feet into
his shoes and knew immediately what had happened. He leaned
over and asked his Arab neighbors... 'Why does it have to be
this way?' 'How long must this go on? This fighting between
our nations? This hatred? This animosity? This spitting in
shoes and pissing in cokes?'

*THE FEW. THE PROUD. THE MARINES. THE BEST!*


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## jackal (Jul 31, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

:lol:


----------

